# xl vs xxl - what to get?



## iki_xx (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all, 
First time poster , long time lurker 
I've decided on the bike: Scott Scale 80 = 570 euros.
I just cant decide on the frame size.
I've owned a bike that had the top tube length of XL version 
and seat tube length of XXL version.
Here are my specs 









Here is the geometry for Scott Scale 80
https://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/9057/44744/215574
I have to pick up one of them in the morning...
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## iki_xx (Aug 10, 2010)

damn, there is a special forum just for frame sizes...
I've noticed it to late.
If admin could move the thread to the appropriate forum....


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

That's an interesting question.

Frankly, I don't pay very close attention to arm and torso numbers as a bike salesman. It is really a question for a professional fitter to do numerical analysis.

However, I do fit people on the bikes, and 6'3" is the middle point for XL and XXL for many brands.

24.4mm effective top tube for an XL is not particularly large. Trek and Specialized XL hardtails are about 20mm longer.

Seat tube length is typically ignored, but for especially tall guys it does become an issue. If a seat tube is too short, which is usually a good thing because it means more standover height, then for tall guys, the seatpost has to be longer. While you can get a longer seatpost, it does put more stress on a frame as more seatpost is sticking out of the frame.

Maybe there is a fitter that is willing to crunch the numbers, but I think you will have to at least sit on the XL. I know most shops will not stock XXL sizes, but sitting on a Large may tell you nothing.


----------



## iki_xx (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks sanjuro for joining in.
This is a real conundrum.
I've sat on bot frame sizes ,and on the xxl , I feel that I'm a bit stretched ( a little in the arms, as to my previous bike)
And on the xl version the seat-post sticks out for about 5 cm more as opposed to the xxl version (seat tube length difference between two models is 5 cm ) , so it really sticks out a lot , but there is at least 10 -15 centemeters left in the frame.

Also stem length for those both models is 120 mm , so maybe if I could use a shorter stem length on xxl.... or something like that?
Also I could push the seat back for 1 cm on xl frame...
And thoughts? Ideas ?


----------



## iki_xx (Aug 10, 2010)

btw,
height 193 cm = 6.33202 feet
inseam length 87 cm = 34.2519 inches


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you've been riding for a couple of years, your fit's not too likely to drift. Sounds like you felt more comfortable on the XL frame?

In that case you have your answer, assuming you liked how it handled with the 120mm stem. That would be very big in my world, but I'm a lot shorter than you. You could also get the XXL and a stem to shorten the reach to match the XL.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

If you are too stretched on the XXL, I can't recommend getting a 8-9 cm stem for a guy 6'4". It can work, but you will probably be too cramped on climbs.

And 5 cm extra is ok as long as the post has 10-15cm in the frame.

The only concern that I have is that I have no idea what your old frame was like, and I would suspect it was too small. A lot of beginners start with the wrong sized bike. 

Maybe just going with a 10 or 11 cm stem will work on the XXL.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A 6'4" rider on a 620mm effective top tube seems to be a little on the small side and a 640mm seems about right to me.

I'm 6'5" (with a bit of a long neck) and have a 34" inseam (similarly built torso and leg length) and ride with a 650mm ETT. My current stem is 90mm and it fits me perfectly as far as I am concerned, but I think I could be just as happy with a 100mm stem.

In spite of having roughly the same seat tube lengths, the ETT numbers on the Scott bikes are about 20mm shorter than comparable Specialized frames.

I would only worry about seat tube length if you can get a long enough seatpost.

My $0.02. Swing a leg over both and see which feels better. My hunch is that the XXL will feel better, but guys like us have had limited choices for so long that what is actually a better fitting frame may feel a tad strange if you've been riding XL frames for many years because that's about all that was available. Bottom line, go with which feels more naturally right for you.


----------



## iki_xx (Aug 10, 2010)

I have bought XL version , XXL looked really big, head was very big ,and the tubes where bigger than the XL version , so I tough that I will have problems controlling the bike.
People always told me that "If you are between sizes ,always go for the smaller one, it will be easier to control your bike"
Also on the "wrench science" site , when I've done all measurements , program recommended me the xl version of Scott Scale.

I've ridden it for 30 km yesterday , and I guess it feels ok , but I probably need to do some more testing.

- How can two different manufactures have the same specifications but different in reality?
- What do you mean when you say "Swing a leg over both and see which feels better" ?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

iki_xx said:


> I have bought XL version , XXL looked really big, head was very big ,and the tubes where bigger than the XL version , so I tough that I will have problems controlling the bike.
> People always told me that "If you are between sizes ,always go for the smaller one, it will be easier to control your bike"
> Also on the "wrench science" site , when I've done all measurements , program recommended me the xl version of Scott Scale.
> 
> ...


"Swing a leg over both" = ride them both

There are no hard and fast standards for the way frames are measured. Most companies have geometry charts that explain the dimensions of their frames and how they are measured. Some offer more complete charts than others. It's up to the consumer to digest the numbers and make their decisions from there. There are many key dimensions that affect the way a frame will handle and ride besides top tube length and frame size (seat tube length).

The length of the chainstays, seat tube angle, head tube length and angle are also important to some degree. Then there is the bends and shapes of the frame tubes, and the thickness and butting profiles also come into play. When you consider all of them together it can get really confusing and that's why when all is said and done, it's hard to beat a test ride to see how a bike will really ride.

You're kind of in the gray area between sizes so going with the smaller size is not bad advise if you're comfortable on it. You'd have to define "easier to control" to say for sure that a smaller size would suit you and your style better. A smaller frame with a shorter wheelbase will turn tighter and be a little more responsive in tighter, twistier terrain. A larger frame with a longer wheelbase will be more stable at high speeds. Which suits you better depends on what type of terrain you ride and how you ride it.

I always advocate riding as many bikes as possible before buying. You never know which one may really feel great to you without doing so.

At any rate, congrats on the new rig. Have fun and ride as often as possible!


----------

